# MAC Installer softwares?? I need to create an Installer ASAP



## sik91lx (Oct 5, 2007)

Guys,

Im looking for a decent MAC installer program. Something like MindVision (Vise X) but they go by copies per year. InstallAnywhere is not an option.

Can you guys recommend soon?

I cant seem to find anything else.

Thanks


----------



## jfm429 (Jun 8, 2007)

Are you trying to create an installer for an app you wrote? If you've installed the Developer Tools from your OS X Install discs there are many ways you can package your app into an installer (PackageMaker and Jar Bundler are two of the major ones.) If your app is simply a .app file, just put it into a .dmg disk image for drag-and-drop installations.


----------



## sik91lx (Oct 5, 2007)

Lets say its an .APP file, how would i put that into an .dmg file?? Use disk utility but how? 

Thanks!!


----------

